# Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2010)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes


----------



## poiu (23. Oktober 2010)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

sieht viel versprechend aus


----------



## xaxis (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



poiu schrieb:


> sieht viel versprechend aus



+nicht ^^


----------



## Mario2002 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Gefällt mir nicht schlecht.
Wenn der eine bessere Kühlleistung hat, als mein Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner, dann kauf ich ihn mir.
Auch das Design sieht gut aus.


----------



## darkycold (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

schlecht sind die ac freezer nicht, hab selber nen ac freezer 64 und der pühlt meinen p2x4 945 recht gut.
Ist halt günstig und vorallem leiser als BOX


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Da war der Redakteur wohl noch nicht richtig wach. Das Teil heißt Freezer 13, nicht Freezer 3


----------



## jumperm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Was bisher für Arctic Cooling Freezer Modelle gesprochen hat war bisher das gute Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Leider finde ich den Preis von  27,60 Euro etwas zu hoch. Ein Tests der PCGH kann ja noch ein gutes bis sehr gutes Preisleitungsverhältnis ergeben.
Wir werden sehen!


----------



## Asdener (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Wie laut ist der Lüfter?


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Ohne Backplate kauf ich keine Kühler der > 500g Klasse. Schon garnicht welche mit knapp 700g.
So sehr ich auch andere AC Produkte schätze, aber hier hat man am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Coolowski (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



Asdener schrieb:


> Wie laut ist der Lüfter?


Also ich hatte bisher noch kein lautes Arctic Cooling Produkt. Denke der wird wieder sehr angenehm sein.
Finde AC Kühler und Lüfter sehr gut: günstig, leise und für Normalanwender vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## darkycold (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

die Lager der Lüfter neigen ganz gerne mal zum Schleifen und Klackern
Sonst sind sie eigentlich schon leise, und wenn nicht zu nahme am PC sitzt wirds kaum stören


----------



## Insider (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Wenn die Kühlleistung o.k. ist und die  Läutstarke unter 1,8 Sonne bleibt,wird das mein neuer CPU-Kühler für den AMD 6-Kerner.Von großem Vorteil ist es gegenüber vielen anderen Kühlern,das man das Mainboard nicht aus zubauen braucht.
Mein jetziger Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 ist leise wie dessen Vorgänger immer schon
und langlebige Lager.


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Sieht nich schlecht aus.

habe einen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro und der ist auch nicht Laut. 

Aber nach den Erfahrungen die ich mit dem Freezer Xtreme machen durfte kauf ich mir keinen Kühler mehr ohne Backplate.


----------



## Eschke85 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



darkycold schrieb:


> die Lager der Lüfter neigen ganz gerne mal zum Schleifen und Klackern
> Sonst sind sie eigentlich schon leise, und wenn nicht zu nahme am PC sitzt wirds kaum stören



Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro leider auch. Ich habe dann einfach den Lüfter getauscht. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Das is ja mal geil 
Endlich mal ein würdiger Nachfolger des Freezer 7 
Ich finde top 
Der Freezer7 war ein toller Kühler und AC hat jetzt endlich durch ein aufgefrischtes Konzept wieder nen ordentlichen Tower im Petto 
EDIT: hab jetzt gesehen, dass der Kühler doch nur 92mm-Lüftr hat. Schade 
Dafür ist er nämlich deutlich zu teuer.


----------



## kullerkäfer (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

naja iwie ein weng klein und recht teuer^^
zahlt man ein bisschen mehr und hat den mugen oder den brocken


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Wichtig ist wie groß er ist bei der Kühlleistung


----------



## elohim (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



kullerkäfer schrieb:


> naja iwie ein weng klein und recht teuer^^
> zahlt man ein bisschen mehr und hat den mugen oder den brocken



Naja, der ist halt mit nur 130cm Höhe sinnvoll bei schmalen Gehäusen.


----------



## ViP94 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



CAMPERIIIII schrieb:


> Sieht nich schlecht aus.
> 
> habe einen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro und der ist auch nicht Laut.
> 
> Aber nach den Erfahrungen die ich mit dem Freezer Xtreme machen durfte kauf ich mir keinen Kühler mehr ohne Backplate.



was hast du da für erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## Gnome (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Gibts überhaupt ne CPU mit 200 Watt TDP? Oder verwechsel ich da grad was mit 200 Watt Kühlleistung? Das schafft doch auch jeder herkömmliche Lüfter mit 200 Watt a la Megahalems & Co. Optisch finde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht als Knüller...Zudem Pushpins


----------



## Asdener (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Der hat 200Watt kühlleistung...

Ich dachte mir der wäre für meinen HTPC geeignet.. dann hab ich mich aber doch für den H50 entschieden..


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Ich finde der könnte Glatt ein Boxed Kühler sein. Sieht nicht gerade aus aber ist für rund 30€ ganz teuer 10€ mehr und ich habe nen Mugen.


----------



## Mario2002 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Ja und?
Wo ist er jetzt?
Ich dachte, den kann man Ende Oktober kaufen?
Möchte den mir gerne besorgen, aber den gibts ja noch nirgends.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Kuckst du hier


----------



## Mario2002 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Kuckst du hier




Toll Danke!
Aber die haben ihn auch nicht auf Lager.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 3: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit vier 8-mm-Heatpipes*

Ja das Teil heißt eigentlich Freezer 13, aber PCGH korregiert ihre Schreibfehler ja nicht ;(


----------

